# Green hair algae covering LR.



## Stoke88 (Nov 14, 2011)

I just recently purchased a used running saltwater setup from Craigslist. Its been running now for about 3 months under my watch. Everything seems to be just fine except my live rock is covered in hair algae. I bought it like that as well as the tank being covered in algae thinking neglect on the previous owners part. I scrubbed all the algae from everything in the tank. For the first month it was fine then it started to come back. I know there's not enough LR in there but before I add more I want to make sure I can get this hair algae under control. Pet Supplies Plus told me that saltwater tanks go though algae stages and it will go away shortly. Wrong! How can I get rid of this crap? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Can you post as much info about the tank as possible please?
Size, inhabitants{ including clean up crew), parameters, using RO/DI water or?
How often are you changing the water?
What is the lighting, how long are they on each day, are they on timers??
When you say you know it is not enough live rock, exactly how many lbs?
What are you using for filtration, protein skimmer, extra flow?
Tank drilled with a sump or??


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Mainly I would worry about the nutrient levels as that is a direct contributor of the algae problem.The means of the accumulation and export would be needed to be made more efficient.I must say the same thing as keepsmiling and without more information it will be hard to make recommendations.


----------



## Stoke88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. Its a 30g with 2 ocellaris clowns, 1 chromis, 1, margherita snail, 1 turbo snail, 1 red legged hermit, 1 blue legged hermit. I'll have to get the parameters again. No RO water. My LFS says our water is so soft its not needed. He has multiple saltwater tanks in the shop with no algae at all and that's what he uses. I usually to a small water change every two weeks or so but replace water every other day. Lighting is 1 CFL 6500K because that's all that works on the fixture and there on for about 7-8hrs a day. No timers. There's roughly 15-20lbs of LR and there mostly big pieces. Filtration is an AquaTech 20-40 HOB, skimmer is a Red Sea Max Prizm and I did have a Hydor Korilia powerhead in there but it seemed to be stressing the fish out. All they did was hide and my Chromis lost most of its color and barely ate. I took it out and a week later it was fine. No sump


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

The circulation pump may be better to be employed just arc it twards the surface or side wall,whatever creates more flow that is not too turbulent for the fishes. Flow will help keep the detritus and nutrients suspended in the water column for the filter and skimmer to do their jobs.

Remember that if you are using a hang on back filter and are using cartridges or bags you need to rinse them out every other day to prevent nitrate buildup.I would also utilize some chemical media until you get the algae under control in addition to manual removal, I like to turn on a power head with a pre filter sponge prior to a big water change and use a designated tank only betty crocker brush.

Also the lighting you have is highly beneficial to the algaes photosynthesis being 6,500 Kelvin and I would try a 50\50 bulb instead.I might beef up the clean up crew as well with a sally lite foot crab,some more hermits,and maybe a algae eating fish like a lawn mower blenny.

And knowing your source waters parameters no matter how "good" is advisable.


----------



## Stoke88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I had no idea i had to rinse the filter cartridge like that. What type of water do i rinse it with? I'd like to get a new filter anyways. Do you have any recommendations for a filter?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

A sump would be an ideal filter with a micron sock that the overflow water passes through. But if you wanted to use a HOB filter it really just depends on how much flow you need and filtration you want.I actually like moded Aqua Clears as refugiums. I also use a couple of aqueon filters. The thing is if you just are better off removing the collected detritus before it decomposes and becomes nitrates.Simply use the tap water and get all the nasties out before putting it back into the filter.I like filter sponge instead of the cartridges as they last forever and can be purchased in varying pore sizes. I also put int he filter media bags with carbon or another scavenger media and this is also rinsed frequently.


----------

